# West Monroe, LA, spayed female Jenny



## RunShepherdRun (Oct 5, 2009)

If you have a viable long distance rescue option, please email (not call) the shelter. The volunteers are very helpful and will check references!

Adoptable German Shepherd Dog: Jenny: Petfinder

Jenny 
* German Shepherd Dog *

* Large







Adult







Female







Dog*


  
 



*More About Jenny*


Hi there...I am a beautiful girl and sweet too! I am currently away from the shelter as I got spayed and am recouperating in a foster home. If you'd like to consider adopting me, just email the shelter volunteer at [email protected]. Hope to hear from you soon! *WE ACCEPT CASH ONLY SO BE SURE TO HAVE CASH WHEN YOU COME TO THE SHELTER. The control # for this dog is 3724. Please write it down before calling the shelter. 

Note: The shelter phone will not dial long distance numbers so we can't return any long distance calls. Also, we only have 2 employees so we are often out of the office caring for the animals or showing adopters around. If you get our answering machine, please give us a call back.

Adoption Fees include a spay/neuter certificate, 7-in-1 and bordetella vaccinations and a dewormer. We accept cash only. 

Dogs/Puppies - $60.00
Cats/Kittens - $50.00

**My Contact Info*



Ouachita Parish Animal Shelter
West Monroe, LA
318-323-4032
 

 Email Ouachita Parish Animal Shelter


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

They get some sweet GSD's at this rural shelter - nice to hear that this little cutie is recuperating in a home.
_________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## RunShepherdRun (Oct 5, 2009)

Two medical updates on sweet Jenny from Christy, rescue coordinator of PAWS in NE LA:

"...her foster mom took her to the vet this morning b/c she was having labored breathing and coughing. 
They said she either has an enlarged heart which nothing could be done about or she has a heart defect which surgery could or could not repair. She's younger than 2 they think, not sure how much damage has already been done.

Anyway, they said she would need to go to Baton Rouge, LA for xrays/ultrasound and if they did surgery it would cost around $4000-5000. With no intervention, they only give her 2-3 months to live."


"The vet said it would cost about $600-$1000 to even do the xrays and tests in Baton Rouge that we'd need to even decide if the surgery would help her. ...first we have to decide if we can get her there and pay for the diagnostics and will at that time know more so we can decide on the surgery. 

No, they didn't spay her. I thought she was pregnant because her belly was bulging so much, which is why I took her in. They removed about 1.5 gallons of fluid from her stomach! They didn't want to spay her at that time, she went from 50 something pounds to 40 something pounds after the fluid was removed."


Right now, it looks like the echocardiogram could be done by a local vet, without a 4 hr drive to Baton Rouge (yet).


Fingers crossed for a very sweet and young dog in need.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Healing thoughts coming Jenny's way - hoping for a good outcome for this adorable little girl. :fingerscrossed:
___________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## KMSlemons (Jun 30, 2010)

I saw her on the Petfinder's board and prayed she'd get a home. I actually live about 45 minutes from Baton Rouge. Since I've never worked with a shelter before (only the local spca equivalent and that was years ago) - how do I go about seeing if I can at least give her a comfortable place to live for the next couple of months? I can't afford the surgery she needs, but I certainly could give her a ton of love.


----------



## KMSlemons (Jun 30, 2010)

Update: I have written to them and offered my assistance, either by transport, foster home or even possible adoption later on. They can't call long distance, but I did ask for a time I can call them and discuss. Praying they will email me back. I could be there in 3 1/2 hours.


----------



## RunShepherdRun (Oct 5, 2009)

Thank you - the question right now is whether or not she can get medical help. PAWS NE LA is applying for grant money to be able to at least do the diagnostic work. 

They say she is a very sweet dog, and so young. 

KMSlemons, your offer of foster care will be so welcome, even though Jenny is already in foster care. You can email [email protected] (the wonderful rescue that helps Jenny and the other dogs from that shelter) and also contact Becky of North Louisiana German Shepherd Rescue North Louisiana German Shepherd Rescue. She has rescued GSDs from this shelter before, and help is always needed.

Vet bills is a major issue, but foster care is always desperately needed. Thank you for offering!


----------



## KMSlemons (Jun 30, 2010)

RunSarahRun: I emailed both the shelter and the PAWS group. I got a reply back from a volunteer from the shelter who also runs the group. She said that Jenny has a vet visit tomorrow that will determine exactly what they are going to do for Jenny. The home that Jenny is currently in has offered for Jenny to live out the remainder of her life there, should they not do treatment. They thanked me for my offers and said they'd keep me up to date. I'll be happy to help in whatever capacity I can.


----------



## KMSlemons (Jun 30, 2010)

Update: Sad news for Jenny. She was taken to the Vet today and diagnosed with Dilated Cardiomyopathy which basically boils down to an enlarged heart that is not correctable by surgery. With 90$ a month medication, she can live as long as 6 months. Though, her current foster mother is unable to pay that type of money out right now due to personal life issues. She's heartbroken and on top of it, doesn't think she can handle losing Jenny, too. I'm going to talk to my husband about getting her and fostering her for the next 2-6 months and pay for her medication. If he's agreeable, we could provide a loving, comfortable home for the remainder of her days. I will talk to him tonight after he's had his supper. Cross your fingers. I'd love to go pick her up tomorrow!


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Oh that would be so wonderful - and with your TLC who knows, perhaps she might live longer than you think. She looks so wistful and sweet. Thank you so much for caring about her.
______________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## KMSlemons (Jun 30, 2010)

Update: The Rescue Coordinator wrote to me again yesterday morning and said that the lady who is currently taking care of Jenny, wants to keep her. She just can't bear to break up her dog and Jenny. I'm very happy that Jenny has a home and hopefully she'll outlive the time frame the Vet has given her to live.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Yay for Jenny - and her kind foster!
__________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Are there any updates?


----------

